# How Many Fridges Have You Got?



## mr_tyreman (11/12/11)

After bringing home fridge number 8 yesterday i realised i may have a problem  

so heres goes....how many fridges/freezers have you got in your collection?

you can count your kitchen fridge, but only if you are allowed to put beer in it.


----------



## DU99 (11/12/11)

not that greedy i have 4 in the kitchen for food and a stubby or 2 ,other is for kegerator and other is hops/yeast and other stuff..my fourth one is a non working model its' for putting the fermenter in


----------



## Maheel (11/12/11)

8 is just wrong...

3 "beer" + 1 mostly food 3rd beer fridge came this week


----------



## Amber Fluid (11/12/11)

4 fridges + 2 chest freezers and always looking for more


----------



## Spork (11/12/11)

Kitchen fridge, holds beer.
Main freezer. Hops.
Keezer for serving and 2 x fermenting 'fridges.


----------



## benno1973 (11/12/11)

5 Fridges - 1 in the kitchen. A dispensing and lagering fridge in the shed. Then there's a sausage curing fridge in the shed, and a cheese ripening fridge as well.

3 Freezers. 1 in the kitchen, 2 out in the shed.


----------



## jayahhdee (11/12/11)

Technically 3 beers fridges, a keezer and 2 fermenting/lagering fridges but only the keezer is plugged in as I don't have space for the other 2 at the moment, currently sitting in the non powered garage.


----------



## Batz (11/12/11)

In the last 6 months I've had 2 fridges and a chesty die on me, and they were free to dump at the local tip as was all old white goods. Now they charge $15.00 for old fridges and freezers because someone comes and removes the gas from them. Interesting thing is most fridges are dumped because they have lost their gas. :lol: 

I'm on the look out for another fridge or two.


Batz


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/12/11)

3 fridges. 1 food, 1 fermenting, and 1 drinks. i have a chest freezer, but that is for food  Will have another fridge soon for my kegs.


----------



## Pennywise (11/12/11)

2 fermenting fridges and a keg fridge. I didn't count my food fridge when I voted but it also holds a few beers at times


----------



## Jazzafish (11/12/11)

Large double door fridge/freezer in kitchen (rarely has beer but it does happen)
Ferment fridge (from side of road)
Lager fridge with hops in freezer (the pre-children kitchen fridge)
Converted chest freezer for keg system


----------



## staggalee (11/12/11)

mr_tyreman said:


> After bringing home fridge number 8 yesterday i realised i may have a problem
> 
> so heres goes....how many fridges/freezers have you got in your collection?
> 
> you can count your kitchen fridge, but only if you are allowed to put beer in it.



8 fridges?
What is your power bill for the quarter?


----------



## mr_tyreman (11/12/11)

staggalee said:


> 8 fridges?
> What is your power bill for the quarter?




not much, i have 2 uni students living in my house, they share the bill  hahahah

well i only have a keg fridge that rarely get opened (font attached), a food fridge, thats a given....and the rest are for fermenting, so they rarely run colder than 18*C, unless in CC'ing them


----------



## seamad (11/12/11)

1 kitchen fridge, sometimes beer or yeast slurry
1 bar fridge for cheese cave
1 bar freezer for 25 l fermenter
1 fridge/ freezer for 30+ l fermenter
1 fridge/ freezer for 4 kegs and hops. Was old fridge from kitchen that stopped working and after moving downstairs came back to life.
1 bar fridge for wine and kitchen overflow.
No more room.


----------



## warra48 (11/12/11)

I'm an amateur, compared to most on here.

One fridge upstairs in the kitchen for the usual domestic use. About 20% of the freezer part is taken up with hops.

Apart from that, I have a single bar fridge downstairs in the garage and brewery for fermentation and lagering.


----------



## petesbrew (11/12/11)

Fridge in the kitchen that sees the odd longneck.
Fridge in the brauhaus that stores yeast, hops, beer, wine, and the occasional fermenting vessel.

I'd really love to see the powerbills of everyone with umpteen fridges!


----------



## stux (11/12/11)

Keg & yeast fridge / hop & vodka freezer
2x temp controlled 400L all fridges for fermenting, lagering, and cold storage of kegs etc

Kitchen fridge.... Sometimes has beer in it
Food chestie, sometimes has frozen wort for starters


----------



## freezkat (11/12/11)

Stux said:


> Keg & yeast fridge / hop & vodka freezer
> 2x temp controlled 400L all fridges for fermenting, lagering, and cold storage of kegs etc
> 
> Kitchen fridge.... Sometimes has beer in it
> Food chestie, sometimes has frozen wort for starters


1 in the kitchen
1 dorm fridge
1 thermoelectric cooler
1 new keggerator
1 under-counter upright freezer
1 big chest freezer


so...2

Don't ask how many computers I have running 24/7 for Folding at Home


----------



## Tony (11/12/11)

I have 2 fridges for fermenting in the garage, and a 500l chesty for kegs.

Add that to the chesty and 800 or more liter pidgeon pair in the kitchen

plus the old tucker box still sitting in the garage...... but its let out the smoke so i didnt count it.


----------



## beerbog (11/12/11)

5 all up, 1 in the kitchen, 2 keg fridges, 1 fermenting fridge and a little bar fridge for bottles, hops etc in the shed. :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (11/12/11)

1 for food in the kitchen.
1 for yeast, hops and cold conditioning.
1 small bar fridge which has not yet been plugged in.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (11/12/11)

2 x bar fridges for fermenting
1 x bar fridge on the balcony for beer and wine while entertaining
1 x chest freezer with 8 kegs
1 x kitchen fridge freezer
1 x freezer in the laundry for food & hops
Highest power bill has been $995 for a 1/4, with just 2 people in the house.


----------



## Clutch (11/12/11)

8 fridges, you magnificent bastard...


----------



## TidalPete (11/12/11)

2 x fermenting/lagering fridges
1 x freezer for hops, ice, starter worts, etc
1 x 500l keezer for dispensing & cc'ing
Dedicated bottom shelf in food fridge for yeasts

TP


----------



## peaky (11/12/11)

I live in a 2 bedroom unit and have managed to fit in 4 fridges. One for food, beer, and yeasts etc, two fermenting fridges on temp control and a bar fridge also on temp control for making starters. Pretty keen for a kegging fridge too but then things could be getting a little out of control....


----------



## ledgenko (11/12/11)

I have 4 including the Kitchen fridge ...

1 x fermenting fridge ..

1 x cold beer storage fridge ..

1 x about to be a beer fridge with taps (This is the job for this week :-o ) 

and the Commander of the Western Sectors kitchen fridge which holds beer, gin and blood orange juice (thanks to Chateau de Cardboard wallet emptying intrduction of these drinks :-( ) and wine ... sometimes it even holds food in it until the kids find out then it becomes empty quickly ...


----------



## bung89 (11/12/11)

1 fridge for beer (soon to become a kegerator)
1 for fermenting
1 small one for yeast and hops and a few bottles of each brew to age


----------



## The Pope (11/12/11)

1x for my kegs (room for CC'ing).
1x for fermenting, drying salami & ageing cheeses.
1x for the kitchen foods.


----------



## [email protected] (11/12/11)

1 X bar fridge for fermenting / CCing
1 X 300L fridge for kegs and bottles
1 X food fridge - bottom shelf is yeast quarantine zone, couple bottles of beer may sometimes live in there
1 x 400L upright freezer - works well as a fridge cant afford to run it so its just a bottle conditioning / storage unit


----------



## Paul H (11/12/11)

2 Fermenting fridges
1 yeast / commercial beer fridge
3 keggerators
1 food fridge

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Batz (11/12/11)

Everytime the power bill arrives my wife brings up "all your fridges" thingy again


----------



## boingk (11/12/11)

> How many fridges have you got?



None. I store my food in a cool, damp sack.

Seriously though... I don't have a brew fridge, just a kitchen one. I brew lowly ales and the like unless the weather permits otherwise, then I'll give a lager or two a crack.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Nick JD (11/12/11)

Two. One fridge/freezer for kegs and food. And one bar fridge for fermenting.


----------



## pk.sax (11/12/11)

I used to have a CC fridge only.

Now, 3. Kitchen, keezer/bottle storage, fermenting/CC.
Also a 100L esky that can fit 2X 20L cubes in case I need to hold extra stuff. Haven't thought of a great use for it yet.


----------



## altstart (11/12/11)

Batz said:


> Everytime the power bill arrives my wife brings up "all your fridges" thingy again



My wife uses this "all your fridges thingy" with me when she does I counter with if you stopped useing your hair dryer every morning I could afford another fridge. Works well.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## fraser_john (11/12/11)

I said 4 before I realised I could count the kitchen fridge......oh well (edit to add list)

1. Fermenting fridge, tempmate controlled
2. Fermenting fridge, tempmate controlled
3. Yeast fridge (bar fridge)
4. Serving fridge, four taps, tempmate controlled
5. Kitchen fridge for any commercial brews or traded bottle brews


----------



## MarkBastard (11/12/11)

I have a chest freezer for my kegs that holds six 19L kegs and one 9L keg.
I have two bar fridges for fermenting. Both are about 120L and hold only one fermenter (25L)
I have a kitchen fridge for food and any bottled beer, and the hops go in the freezer of that.


----------



## Thorby (11/12/11)

Four here...

Kitchen fridger holds beer when allowed.
Kegerator in laundry, hold three kegs and some over flow bottles.
Garage fridge holds four kegs, odds and sods as well a fishing bait in freezer.
Waiko car fridge, for transporting beer and or emergency chilling in garage when required.



Cheers


----------



## MarkBastard (11/12/11)

Nick you mean a fridge full of condiments haha, total bachelor fridge.


----------



## Tim F (11/12/11)

Ihave 1 double and one standard chest freezer and one standard fridge, all for kegs or fermenting but I'm always running out so wanna get one more for fermenting so I can be fermenting 2 batches at different temps and cold conditioning some as well.


----------



## Nick JD (11/12/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Nick you mean a fridge full of condiments haha, total bachelor fridge.



Haven't been a bachelor for 8 years. 

Wouldn't marry a woman who didn't let me carve up the kitchen fridge and put kegs in it!

The Mrs puts spring onions down the gap between the kegs.


----------



## woodwormm (11/12/11)

Batz said:


> In the last 6 months I've had 2 fridges and a chesty die on me, and they were free to dump at the local tip as was all old white goods. Now they charge $15.00 for old fridges and freezers because someone comes and removes the gas from them. Interesting thing is most fridges are dumped because they have lost their gas. :lol:
> 
> I'm on the look out for another fridge or two.
> 
> ...




anyone wanting to get rid of old whitegoods should take em to the scrap metal yard, you usually get 10-15 bucks for em, i sort all my dump stuff now..


----------



## woodwormm (11/12/11)

oops back on topic...

Kitchen fridge (holds longies and hops quite often)
ferment fridge (becomes 2nd food fridge at xmas - last brew til jan in there now)
keezer is a converted chest freezer
food chest freezer (which has been known to become a 2nd keezer at party times) 

as for power bills.... 3 out of my 4 sit in sheds so not ideal temp locations... i havent noticed a massive upturn in power bills due to beer fridges, or maybe i refuse to?


----------



## Batz (11/12/11)

printed forms section said:


> anyone wanting to get rid of old whitegoods should take em to the scrap metal yard, you usually get 10-15 bucks for em, i sort all my dump stuff now..




You don't know where I live cobber.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/12/11)

Food fridge upstairs, beer fridge downstairs, plus a small commercial icecream fridge with STC1000 for fermenting/CCing.

Freezer in "my" fridge is for hops, spare dried yeast (for emergencies) and other meat that doesn't fit in the food fridge's freezer.

Goomba


----------



## milob40 (11/12/11)

1 x food fridge
1 400 ltr bar fridge (kegerator)
1 conditioning fridge 
1 fermenting fridge
1 deep freeze
1 waeco 60ltr 
1 waeco 240v 40lt 
1 3 way camp fridge
and a partridge in a pear tree 
thank god for solar panels


----------



## TidalPete (11/12/11)

milob40 said:


> thank God for solar panels



+1. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## raven19 (11/12/11)

3 Fermenting Fridges
1 Conditioning Chesty
1 Beer Fridge
1 Food (and some beer) fridge


----------



## mika (11/12/11)

Voted 4, then realised I'd forgotten one

2 Fermenting Fridges
1 Small freezer for hops and the like
1 Keg fridge
1 Keg Freezer that I plan to stick the font on and get rid of the other beer fridge... but I don't think it's going to happen.

And a coolroom would still be well utilised !


----------



## tallie (13/12/11)

1 x food & upstairs beers
1 x kegerator (upstairs)
1 x beer/wine/softdrinks fridge
1 x beer/keg fridge
1 x fermenting fridge
1 x spare (extra cold storage when required, eg lagering)

We're a two-person household and the first four fridges run constantly - our combined gas/electricity usually comes in under $400/quarter.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## bignath (13/12/11)

tallie said:


> 1 x food & upstairs beers
> 1 x kegerator (upstairs)
> 1 x beer/wine/softdrinks fridge
> 1 x beer/keg fridge
> ...



Serious? $400 a quarter.....shit, i'm moving to QLD. 

I have a big fermenting/conditioning fridge, my 500lt keezer which does kegs, bottles, hops and yeast storage too. A fridge in the kitchen plus the usual appliances. We also have a spa. Oh, and our hot water service is electric.....

Our last quarter power bill for ELECTRICITY ONLY was $990! Our gas bill was around $275-300 IIRC. It's getting ridiculous the price of power.


----------



## komodo (13/12/11)

No the price of power to house holds is getting rediculous. Industry is paying around 4-5c kw hour - or about 1/5-1/4 of house hold prices


----------



## benno1973 (13/12/11)

Yep, I installed solar panels about 4 years ago because the cost of power was getting extreme. I am currently running 4 fridges and 3 freezers and my last power bill for 60 days was $75... credit. Gotta love that!


----------



## stux (13/12/11)

Batz said:


> Everytime the power bill arrives my wife brings up "all your fridges" thingy again



Put one of them volt-meter type KWH counters on it... unless you're scared about the answer


----------



## edschache (13/12/11)

tallie said:


> 1 x food & upstairs beers
> 1 x kegerator (upstairs)
> 1 x beer/wine/softdrinks fridge
> 1 x beer/keg fridge
> ...



And how many computers? If you're like me "a few"


----------



## tallie (13/12/11)

Big Nath said:


> Our last quarter power bill for ELECTRICITY ONLY was $990! Our gas bill was around $275-300 IIRC. It's getting ridiculous the price of power.



Wow, I guess it literally does pay not to have a pool/spa, nor use the A/C, TV and generally watch the usage! Mind you, I would have thought my all electric brewery would have put my usage more in line with others' usage.



edschache said:


> And how many computers? If you're like me "a few"



Only one laptop that runs 24/7. The two other lappy's are only used a couple hours a day.

Cheers,
tallie.


----------



## alfadog (13/12/11)

after seeing the poll results I think I can convince the SWMBO that I "need" another brew fridge, after all I do pay the power bill


----------



## iralosavic (13/12/11)

I go 50/50 in my brewery expenses/beer, but the trade off is that I do all the thinking, researching, learning etc and my partner houses all the equipment. I am married, he is single. It works out rather advantageous for us both.

We have a fermenting fridge, a lagering fridge and a freezer that was intended for lagering, but upon arriving was found to have the refrigerant lines integrated in the shelves.  It also has a bar fridge, which will become a keggerator soon and an old fridge/freezer with the same destiny. It looks like a whitegoods warehouse.


----------



## Hubert (19/12/11)

Voted for 4:

1: Fridge/Freezer in kitchen for food, beer and wine for SWMBO;
2: 570L fridge in garage for kegs, yeast and commercial beer;
3: Temp controlled bar fridge for fermentation; and
4: 3 door display fridge that needs new gas before it will become the dedicated beer fridge.

Also keep hops in the chest freezer in the garage as well.


----------



## hqracer (19/12/11)

Getting out of control......this is the man cave + one upstairs.....kegerator is the middle fridge


----------



## Josh (19/12/11)

Fridge in the kitchen stores more beer than any other beverage.
Fridge in garage for serving from keg and current fermentation fridge.
3 door glass fridge out of action right now but will be back as my main fermenting fridge in the new year.
Chest freezer I have never turned on and have moved with 3 times since buying it in Blayney.


----------



## amiddler (19/12/11)

I have a bar fridge and kezzer in the bar area plus a fermenting fridge in the shed so that makes 3. Also one food fridge/freezer but as it doesn't store beer it wasn't counted in the poll.



Drew


----------



## argon (19/12/11)

I have;
1 fermenting upright all freezer
1 lagering upright all freezer
1 keg fridge/freezer

1 chest freezer for food
1 kitchen fridge/freezer

5 in total but beer only in the top 3.

Last quarterly electricity bill was $465.35. (which is almost spot on average over the last 12 months)

Apparently a PS3 when going full guns uses as much energy as a standard domestic fridge


----------



## cdbrown (19/12/11)

1x chesty for 8 kegs
1x fridge beer and softies with the hops in the freezer section
1x fridge for fermenting


----------



## [email protected] (19/12/11)

argon said:


> I have;
> 1 fermenting upright all freezer
> 1 lagering upright all freezer
> 1 keg fridge/freezer
> ...



You Qlders must get some cheap elecy juzz


----------



## Carboy (19/12/11)

Excluding the wife's white goods (3 items) I personally have....

1 x 6 keg fridge with three tap attached
1 x 2 keg fridge with one tap attached
1 x 6 keg freezer with T-Bar (3 taps attached)
1 x conditioning fridge (med size)
2 x fridges with duel temp control (med size) and to finish...

It was my birthday last week and the wife purchased me a new 8 keg Westinghouse freezer 

For an all electric house, our electricity bill per annum runs around $3200 I'm glad I moved to home brewing to save money ... LOL :lol:


----------



## Newbee(r) (11/1/12)

....make that 4 fridges... picked this 550L beauty up yesterday. Fits 2 30L fermenters side by side and will do 2 shelves of demijohns for wine next season. Finished doing the cutting and shaping for the stc 1000 box so roll on weekend. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (11/1/12)

fridge porn :icon_drool2: 

I also got an upgrade on the weekend and would have had 4 (Beer fridges) but gave my small bar fridge away to a brewer in need...

happy with 2 all fridges and a CC fridge...


----------



## QldKev (11/1/12)

I'm down to 7 since we moved, got sick of loading them onto the trailer. :huh:


----------



## JoeF (15/1/12)

Quick question, looking to purchasing a fermenting fridge/freezer (I already have an STC) and I've spotted a decent upright freezer locally - will that be ok to run as a fermenting fridge? Does anyone else do this and if so, how do they go?
Cheers


----------



## alfadog (15/1/12)

Joe Pilsner said:


> Quick question, looking to purchasing a fermenting fridge/freezer (I already have an STC) and I've spotted a decent upright freezer locally - will that be ok to run as a fermenting fridge? Does anyone else do this and if so, how do they go?
> Cheers


Would be a great choice I think, they generally have better insulation. Plus the ability to CC at very low temps


----------



## mikk (15/1/12)

hqracer said:


> Getting out of control......this is the man cave + one upstairs.....kegerator is the middle fridge
> 
> View attachment 51065



This photo makes me want another fridge, which would take the total up to 6. Only 3 of those are on all the time though, the rest are used for fermenting/cellaring duties...


----------



## JoeF (15/1/12)

alfadog said:


> Would be a great choice I think, they generally have better insulation. Plus the ability to CC at very low temps




Thanks alfadog 
2 very good points you have brought to my attention
Cheers


----------



## Batz (15/1/12)

I have been given another one today and told of yet another freebie I can have as well :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## stux (15/1/12)

Newbee(r) said:


> ....make that 4 fridges... picked this 550L beauty up yesterday. Fits 2 30L fermenters side by side and will do 2 shelves of demijohns for wine next season. Finished doing the cutting and shaping for the stc 1000 box so roll on weekend. :icon_cheers:



Isn't that a 6 keg (or is it an 8 keg) kegerator  with hop/vodka storage, and beer storage up top 

I know if I had that beaty it'd be my primary keg fridge


----------



## stux (15/1/12)

Joe Pilsner said:


> Quick question, looking to purchasing a fermenting fridge/freezer (I already have an STC) and I've spotted a decent upright freezer locally - will that be ok to run as a fermenting fridge? Does anyone else do this and if so, how do they go?
> Cheers



Just need to be sure the shelves can be moved to suit, ie that they aren't coolant shelves.


----------



## JoeF (15/1/12)

Stux said:


> Just need to be sure the shelves can be moved to suit, ie that they aren't coolant shelves.



For sure Stux, thanks.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## crd0902 (27/2/12)

7, kegerator, Waco for beer, three for fermenting and crash chilling and temp control and one in kitchen and chest freezer


----------



## lefty2446 (27/2/12)

Since this old thread has been dug up here is my list:
2dr commercial drink fridge: Commercial kegs and soft drinks.
1x 4tap keg fridge (Sadly misused)
1x Bar fridge.
1x Kegerator (received broken and I repaired it)
1x 2dr kitchen fridge freezer (will be kitchen fridge in the new house)
1x food fridge freezer.
1x Old Crosley Shelvadore (Fixer-upper one day)
2x 12v camp fridges.

9 in total, and add to that I haven't brewed in over 3 years, I think I have a problem. I selected 8 on the questionaire then remembered another one :-/
Added advantage of being a refrigeration mechanic though ;-)

Adrian


----------



## HoppingMad (27/2/12)

2 x fridges that work for kegs and lager ferments
1 x dead fridge for ale ferments
1 x funky 70s plastic wood veneer bar fridge I haven't been able to part with, never switch it on really, but it looks cool.  

Hopper.


----------



## Whiteferret (27/2/12)

1x food fridge
1x keg fridge + hops and yeast
1x fermenting fridge/ccing probably need 1 more to cc seperatly
1x 2xkeg coolroom panel esky for camping/functions that I'm goin to fit my old 3 way camping fridge
internals to for portabilty.


----------



## stux (20/3/12)

1 Kitchen Food/Beer fridge/freezer
2 Fermenting/Conditioning 400L Upright All-fridges (TempMate controlled)
1 5 Keg 4 Tap Upside-down Fridge and Yeast Store with Integrated Hop/Vodka Freezer
1 Chest Freezer Food/Starters
1 Gas Fridge/Freezer for freezing ice blocks while camping for Jockey Box

6?

And a beer barrel Jockey Box for Said Ice Blocks


----------



## Gar (20/3/12)

For some reason I read this thread as "How Many Fingers Have You Got?" weird :lol:

Well while I'm here:

1 Fermenting Fridge
1 Garage Beer fridge
2 Food / Beer fridges

Would love to convert the Garage fridge into a Kegerator but I don't think that's ever going to happen.





hqracer said:


> Getting out of control......this is the man cave + one upstairs.....kegerator is the middle fridge
> 
> View attachment 51065



Damn HQRacer, fridge city


----------



## mikec (20/3/12)

Food fridge,
Drinks fridge,
Wine cooler,
Kegerator,
2 x ferment fridges.

In a 2 bedroom apartment.


----------



## Yob (20/3/12)

Who is the lucky bastards with 9? And how much is being pumped out a week? Christ... I have 2 in use currently with 92lt happily (i hope) fermenting... Phaaark thats ALOT of fridge...

Photos or ya makin it up


----------



## Yob (7/9/12)

can anyone tell me if a side by side fridge freezer would have a similar energy use to a stand alone fridge? They both run off the same compressor yeah? just maybe runs a bit more often?

Im feeling the need to upgrade one of my fridges so as to have more storage space for hops/Yeast etc..

anyone done the numbers on one of these side by side units?

Yob


----------



## philski (7/9/12)

2 x fermentation/conditioning fridges
1 x chest freezer converted to a bar style kegarator with font and taps
1 x wine fridge
1 x food Fridge
1 x camping car fridge

Love a good fridge


----------



## Florian (7/9/12)

iamozziyob said:


> can anyone tell me if a side by side fridge freezer would have a similar energy use to a stand alone fridge? They both run off the same compressor yeah? just maybe runs a bit more often?
> 
> Im feeling the need to upgrade one of my fridges so as to have more storage space for hops/Yeast etc..
> 
> ...



We've got one of those big LG ones, about 5 years old, with ice maker etc..
Measured the usage the other day over a week and it's just under 2kwh a day, bloody expensive compared to my normal fridges. Not sure if that's a standard for those sort of fridges or if it's just because of the kids are constantly opening them. 

If you want to run it of a stc1000 and ferment in the fridge part then it might not be the best idea to keep your hops or whatever in the freezer as they will definately thaw. 

Am not a big fan of stand up freezers anyway as all the cold air escapes as soon as you open the door as opposed to a chesty.


EDIT: five fridges two freezer


----------



## Yob (7/9/12)

thanks mate, plan is to use it as the dedicated CC fridge but might have to do a re-think.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Wal05 (7/9/12)

mr_tyreman said:


> After bringing home fridge number 8 yesterday i realised i may have a problem
> 
> so heres goes....how many fridges/freezers have you got in your collection?
> 
> you can count your kitchen fridge, but only if you are allowed to put beer in it.




You might be right about having a problem, but it looks like you are in the right place because it looks like we all have the same addiction to refridgeration!!! :icon_cheers: 

I didn't realise that I had the problem either until I just did a quick tally and I only included the fridges that currently contain beer..... :blink: 

In the house
1 x Fridge in kitchen (allowed beer in it)
1 x Beer fridge in garage


In the shed
1 x Fermenting fridge (fits 2 x 30lt FVs)
1 x Lagering Fridge
1 x Beer fridge
1 x 50lt Waeco

And I reckon if I just had one more in the shed I would be right. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Nibbo (7/9/12)

1 house fridge
1 garage fridge
1 garage bar fridge
1 shed side by side beer/starter/yeast/hops
1 garage all fridge for fermenting
1 garage chest freezer - newly built collar for kegging
1 garage fridge/freezer for bottle conditioning...not plugged in...only freezer works...
Have to swap temp controllers between ferment & keg fridges until I get another...this will start to annoy me very quickly...
7 all up and 6 having a purpose for beer...cant wait for these solar panels to be installed!


----------



## Wal05 (12/9/12)

Wal05 said:


> And I reckon if I just had one more in the shed I would be right. :icon_chickcheers:




Well, wouldn't you know it.....just today I have stumbled across another fridge!!! One that the owner doesn't currently have a use for and I can use it until they require it again, which doesn't look like being any time soon!!!


----------



## Beerisyummy (12/2/13)

Nothing special about the food and beer fridge in the kitchen.

I was pretty happy about this score at work the other day. The price was just right if you get my drift.
(Pic to follow as soon as I can figure out the gallery function. Sorry to be a tease.)

Bromic shop style bottle fridge.


----------



## Yob (12/2/13)

ooh I like the new "Delete My Vote" button... can update my numbers

2 Freezers, (3 if you include the side by side)

4 fridges, 1 food and 3 for brewing related activities..

the side by side discussed above, Ive turned into my Kegerator.. fits 4 cornies in the bottom and I can still CC a batch in the top leaving the other 2 beer fridges free most of the time.


----------



## kahlerisms (12/2/13)

In "the brewery" (double garage with bar + couches):

1 fermenting fridge
1 four tap keg fridge
1 stubby fridge

Inside the smallest of the four fridges is a half and half fridge/freezer split, yes I'm allowed to have the odd six pack or long neck in there


----------



## QldKev (12/2/13)

QldKev said:


> I'm down to 7 since we moved, got sick of loading them onto the trailer. :huh:


After buying a power consumption meter and watching the usage, I'm down to ~4 now.
House
Kegerator - in house
Keg maturing / hop storage
Fermenting - holds 3 fermenters

But I still have one I gave away a few months back waiting for the person to pick it up. So I'm using it a 20c to store a weisse, which works out pretty good. At 20c it keeps the weisse nice and stable and uses bugger all power.
And a chest freezer that I don't count as it's not plugged in, it's only used for vermin proof grain storage.

Overall our 2 pc's (gaming spec) are using more power than all the fridges combined.
The 4 fridges above use $340 a year
The 2 computers are using $610 a year (just my son's computer is using $410 of it)


QldKev


----------



## Bribie G (12/2/13)

In SEQ I had a kitchen fridge (fairly new Mitsubishi), 2 kegmates, one strictly for fermenting and one with a font, and two big monster free fridge freezers for hop storage and lagering.

I gave away the monsters and in my new location I have the two kegmates, a new Fusher and Paykull big bugger for the kitchen and the Mitsubishi is now the hops, yeast and lagering fridge.
So with four late model fridges our first power bill here in NSW was a bit lower than our last QLD bill, despite power being more exxie here and also having air con here.

Amusing story haha

When I first started brewing again the stepdaughter had an old disgusting fridge in the car port covered with rust and graffiti - I needed a dead fridge so I wheeled it round to our place up the street to use it as a fermenter with ice bottles swapped in and out. I decided to remove the motor, compressor and the radiator grid at the back to tidy it up and remove cockroach spots.
On sawing into the main pipe I got a huge whoosh of gas.

Daughter said "why did you do that? the fridge worked just fine".


----------



## stux (12/2/13)

Stux said:


> 1 Kitchen Food/Beer fridge/freezer
> 2 Fermenting/Conditioning 400L Upright All-fridges (TempMate controlled)
> 1 5 Keg 4 Tap Upside-down Fridge and Yeast Store with Integrated Hop/Vodka Freezer
> 1 Chest Freezer Food/Starters
> ...


Thinking of upgrading to a 500L food chesty, then turning the current 200 something litre one into a cold keg store.


----------



## Aussiedrifter (12/2/13)

I have. 
1 kegerator 
1 upright freezer built into a Large cabinet with different chambers for ales largers and cold crashing.
And the main house fridge is also aloud beer in it. 
So a total of 3 for brewing.


----------



## pommiebloke (12/2/13)

The one in the kitchen.

Upright freezer with STC-1000 for temp control, can fit two 30L fermenters or four 25L jerry cans.

Fridge freezer for lagering and hop/yeast storage.

120L vehicle fridge (12/240V) running off the mains for beer storage.


----------



## MastersBrewery (12/2/13)

ok my adiction has slight crept up on me 5 fridges 1 chesty so 1 fridge in the kitchen and chesty is for food, 1 fridge has four kegs 3 taps, 1 fridge for ferment, I for cc, and just picked up a fridge at auction with tap, some kegs,gas bottle and reg(very cheap). So thinking the new one will go to the son to keep him in brew.


----------



## komodo (12/2/13)

Just did a count. 5 for brewing. Plus I'm allowed a shelf in the kitchen fridge


----------



## givemeamash (12/2/13)

5 here, one keezer, one ferment, kitchen, chesty for food and wine chiller for the mrs......beer can sneak into all 5 when required


----------



## Beerisyummy (13/2/13)

The recent freebie addition to the refridgerator family. Awsome unit so far although I'm still working on some mods.

It could also do with a bit more stock on the shelves.


----------



## porky (14/2/13)

11, two for food. one for hops and yeast, two with six taps each. two upright fridges for staging finished kegs, three chest freezers for fermenting, and one upright freezer for forced carbing.


----------



## 431neb (17/2/13)

I voted 3 but I guess if I count the one in the house it's 4. One freezer with a temperature controller and two fridge freezers full of ice and the odd stray stubby. One of these will end up with a keg in it I suppose but until then I wash, and wash and wash and cap, cap, cap, cap, cap ......My shed resembles a bottling plant.


----------



## TonyC (17/2/13)

budwiser said:


> 11, two for food. one for hops and yeast, two with six taps each. two upright fridges for staging finished kegs, three chest freezers for fermenting, and one upright freezer for forced carbing.


Hey bud,
Lucky you have those solar panels


----------



## DUANNE (17/2/13)

i have 3 + the kitchen fridge wich has a full shelf of beer. have a chesty for fermenting in, a kegerator and a fridge for bottled beer in the shed


----------



## Amber Fluid (18/2/13)

Just had to change my vote due to acquiring a few more... 4 fridges and 5 freezers.


----------



## rich_lamb (18/2/13)

I've tried to be super-efficient so I store a few bottles in the kitchen fridge (that counts as one) and use a modified bar fridge for fermentation - thats barely 2.

But I do need to scale up my fermentaion setup so I need another one; anyone in Melbourne chucking one out?


----------



## yum beer (18/2/13)

I've got 2 fridges, 1 for fermenting/lagering and 1 for beer/yeast/hops and the wife freaks at that...


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (19/2/13)

If I ever start getting shit from the boss, I'll show her this thread.

Kitchen fridge, keg king keezer, fermenting chesty, borrowed fermenting upright...


----------



## Amber Fluid (20/2/13)

1 x 23L
9 x 19L
4 x 9L

The 23L is hardly ever used and I wish I never had got it in the first place.


----------



## Yob (20/2/13)

Whats the height of it? (23lt one) Ive got a 'salvaged' slightly charred one that I need to ship over... if you want to offload it, I rekon it'll fit in my fridge just fine.


----------



## Amber Fluid (20/2/13)

Yob said:


> Whats the height of it? (23lt one) Ive got a 'salvaged' slightly charred one that I need to ship over... if you want to offload it, I rekon it'll fit in my fridge just fine.
> &nbsp;


I'm at work at the moment so can't measure it. I bought it for $199 (price has since dropped to $190 for new) and have only used it twice  It's not a corny and I got it from here http://www.thbs.intas.net/brew_equipment.htm


----------

